# ما الفرق بين امر cool وامر Dry لمكيف الهواء



## fsalem (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ما الفرق بين امر cool وامر Dry من الروم كنترول للمكيف وبنفس درجة البرودة 
مثالا لو اعطيت امرا للمكيف cool درجة 22 وامر اخر dry درجة برودة 22 ايضا هل الامرين تعطي نفس العمل وما الفرق بينهم ان وجد 
علما اني امللك مكيف نوع TADIRAN 
مع الشكر


----------



## اسامه نحله (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الأمر cool يعطيك درجة حرارة ومنخفضة ورطوبة عاليه
الأمر dry يعطيك نفس درجة الحرارة المختارة ولكن مع تقليل فى نسبة الرطوبة 
متى يتم إستخاد كل منهما:
1- يفضل إستخدام الأمر dry قبل النوم يتم معايرة الجهاز عليه
2- يفضل كبار السن الأمر dry وذلك للحصول على الراحة وتقليل من الام المفاصل الناتجه من تشغيل الجهاز على cool
3- فى فصل الربيع يفضل إستخدام الأمر dry طول اليوم نظرا لوجود غبار واتربة وتقليل الحساسسية
4- إستخدام الأمر dry يعمل على تقليل وجود الحشرات والتعفن داخل المنزل
خلاصة
الموضوع نسبى إلى حد ما المهم راحة الإنسان من إختيار بيئة مناسبة وحصولة على الارتياح
المهم والفضل تهوية المكان المكييف باستمرار
شكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إختيار الأمر cool للأماكن التى تكون فيها نسبة الرطوبة عادية حوالى 50 % وحينئذ يمكنك التحكم فى سرعات مروحة المبخر كيفما تريد 
والأمر dry للأماكن التى تكون فيها نسبة الرطوبة عالية جداً 80% فأكثر كما فى المدن الساحلية ونريد تقليلها فنستخدم الأمر dry حيث تعمل مروحة المبخر على السرعة المنخفضة فقط ولا يمكنك التحكم فى سرعات المروحة من الريموت


----------



## fsalem (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوين 
اسامه نحله و سليمان سعد الدين
كل الشكر علي سرعة الرد وهذة المعلومة المفيدة 
وكنت افتقدها بحق 
مع تحياتي


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما اجمل التسابق فى المعارف كما عودونا كبارانا فى المجال مثل م سليمان وغيرة من كبار المجال

اما عن الاجابة:
فا ترجيح اجابة مهندس سليمان يعد الدين ارجح
وذلك لخبرتة الفائقة فى الكونترول للوحدات الاسبليت بكافة انواعة وتطبيقاتة خبراتة العالية فى مجال التكييف العام

وبدون تحليل - نحن - نثق - فى - اجابتك - يا - سعد الدين

وشكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس محمود على هذه الثقة الكبيرة وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن بارك الله فيك وفى صاحب الموضوع وللمهندس أسامة نحلة وتمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق .


----------



## mohamedtop (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على توضيخ المعلومه المفيدة 
وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## اسامه نحله (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير أستاذنا مهندس / سليمان سعد الدين 
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


----------



## fsalem (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للاخوة المهندسين علي تفاعلهم مع الموضوع وهو بسيط ولكنة مفيد ومطلوب الالمام بة 
وفعلا هذا المنتدي يعود بالفائدة وليس للتسالي واضاعة الوقت بدون فائدة 
شكرا لمن تفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## محسن يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2011)

> *شكرا للاخوة المهندسين علي تفاعلهم مع الموضوع وهو بسيط ولكنة مفيد ومطلوب الالمام بة *


شكرا يا باشمهندس انك فتحت الموضوع ده ولكننى اود ان اقول لك ان الموضوع ليس بسيط ولكنه موضوع هام وحيوى جدا جدا ومرتبط بصحه الانسان .

عمليه المحافظه على درجه حراره ورطوبه معينه داخل المكان المكيف هامه جدا ليه لانه وجد من التجارب ان جسم الانسان يظل فى حيويته ونشاطه فى وجوده داخل مكان مكيف ودرجه حرارته تتراوح ما بين 22C و 24C ونسبه رطوبه مابين 50% و 55% فهل لو شغلنا جهاز التكييف كما نسميه مجازا جهاز تكييف الذى هو فى الواقع جهاز تبريد فقط لاغير وعلشان نطلق عليه اسم جهاز تكييف لابد وان نحقق ماذكرته من قبل من درجه حراره ونسبه رطوبه فهل يفعلها اى جهاز اعتقد لا وعمليه وضع الجهاز على الوضع dry او على الوضع تبريد لم ولن يحققها ليه لانك لو وضعت الجهاز على ال dry فكل ما فعله انه اجبر الجهاز على انه يعمل على السرعه البطيئه فجعل معدل مرور الهواء بطيئا وسرعه الهواء قلت فاصبحت درجه حراره المبخر منخفضه وعليه فمعدل التكاثف زاد وقام باقلال نسبه الرطوبه ومن الممكن ان تصل الى 30 % او اقل فيشعرك بالاحساس بالبرد ويصبح جسم الانسان ايضا غير مستريح وهى هى نفس الطريقه لو وضعت الجهاز على التبريد والسرعه المنخفضه .

طيب ايه المفروض انه يتعمل علشان نحول جهاز التبريد اللى احنا بنقول عليه تكييف انه يصبح جهاز تكييف يبقى لابد من ان اقوم بتركيب حساس فى البورده يقوم بقياس نسبه الرطوبه فاذا قلت فانها لابد وان ترسل اشاره لتشغيل سخان موضوع فى مياه لتبخير جزء من هذه المياه ويمرر هذا البخار مع الهواء الخارج من الجهاز حتى يتم ضبط نسبه الرطوبه كما وضحتها من قبل وعندما يشعر الحساس بان نسبه الرطوبه وصلت الى هذا الحد 50% فانها ترسل اشاره لايقاف تشغيل السخان . 

من مساوى اجهزه ( التبريد ) اللى احنا بنطلق عليها مجازا اجهزه تكييف هو تشغيلها اثناء النوم ليه لان الانسان بيقوم بضبطها على درجه حراره معينه واثناء ذلك تتناقص نسبه الرطوبه ودرجه حراره جسم الانسان بتتناقص اثناء النوم فيشعر الانسان ببروده شديده فى جسمه ويقوم فى الصباح فيجد جسمه اصابه تكسير فى عظمه زى ما احنا بنقول .

فيه حد من المصريين او العرب يقدر يعمل اختراع الحساس وحوض المياه او اى طريقه اخرى لعمل كونترول على نسبه الرطوبه ؟

اتمنى من كل قلبى ان الاختراع ده يتم فى الاجهزه الشباك والاسبليت لانه فى المركزى سهل عمله ويارب واحد عربى يعمله علشان كلنا نصفق له ونقول واحد عربى هو اللى عمله .


----------



## lynxshaheen (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين سؤال جميل و اجابات اروع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمزةعمار (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## المرن (22 مايو 2015)

ماهي مميزات وخصائص نظام التشغيل auto في مكيف السبلت ؟


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (22 مايو 2015)

سلام عليكم 
انا في بداية مشروع وليس لدي خبرة اريد كل جداول حساب حمل الحراري من فضلكم ارجو المساعدة ، مطلوب مني حساب يدوي بدون استخدام البرامج


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (22 مايو 2015)

مشكلتي ليست في كيفية الحساب بل في الجداول اشري ارجو المساعدة


----------



## كفاح الجريح (22 مايو 2015)

الوضع cool هو التبريد مع عدم التغيير في الرطوبة
اما الوضع dry فهو التجفيف حيث تتم العملية كل 10 دقائق
حيث يعمل المكيف في وضع التبريد لمدة 6 دقائق فقط اما ال 4 دقائق المتبقية تعمل خلالها المروحة الداخلية فقط لتقليل الرطوبة
وهذا الامر مفيد في المناطق عالية الرطوبة


----------



## المرن (7 يونيو 2015)

هل يوجد طريقة بالسبلت حتى اجعل الغرفة اكثر رطوبة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخواني وبارك الله فيكم . وشكرا


----------

